

At HBO’s “Silicon Valley” Premiere, Elon Musk Is Pissed - promocha
http://recode.net/2014/04/03/at-hbos-silicon-valley-premiere-elon-musk-is-pissed/

======
VogonWorkEthic
It sounds like both sides (the people involved with the show and the people
involved with silicon valley) should both lighten up a little.

If the show is off-base they should accept the criticism and move the later
episodes toward a more realistic satire.

If google has a 6 person circular bicycle they conduct meetings in, expect
there to be a joke. Smart people are weird, own it.

But... Don't make up a strawman who is looking to get rich without actually
building something amazing, while being a weirdo slob that is completely
clueless. There are hundreds of start ups on AngelList that are making a
difference in the world while being completely professional.

That being said, I'm assuming they only screened the first episode? I wouldn't
rush to judgement.

------
sinned
I really did not need the detail about the "bacon waffles" though. Odd.

